# Solved: TV and microwave together?



## bel91111 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi, might sound like a silly question but I'm rearranging my kitchen at the moment and just wondering if it would be ok to sit a tv on top of a microwave?
Its only a small 34cm tv on a large microwave so I wouldn't think weight would be an issue, but not sure about the electrical/radiation side of things?

Thanks in advance,
Belinda


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

It may be a problem. If there is any leakage of the microwave signals (the microwave uses very high radio waves to work) it may cause interference to the tv. That mostly likely would be the only problem. You can try it and if you get no signal or funny picture, even buzzing in the speaker when you use the microwave. you know there is a problem. Neither should harm the other as long as weight of tv not a problem.


----------



## bel91111 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks very much n2gun, will give it a go tomorrow


----------

